# What do you like to write in your leisure?



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 21, 2019)

Like, what type of genre are you into? What type of writing style or characters do you like? If you created your own stories universe, what's it like?


----------



## LadySajani (Jun 21, 2019)

I like to write children's books, format them into a booklet, print them, staple them, and then give them to my kids to illustrate.

I linked one in this journal entry.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 21, 2019)

LadySajani said:


> I like to write children's books, format them into a booklet, print them, staple them, and then give them to my kids to illustrate.
> 
> I linked one in this journal entry.



Ah, neat. I'm mostly into science fiction, fantasy, and superhero/supervillain stories. Oh, and war stories myself.


----------



## LadySajani (Jun 21, 2019)

My books are all based in the same steampunk world. It's one I don't own. I'd like to create my own world someday, but I've been given so much room in Terah, I'll probably stick with it for a while.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 21, 2019)

LadySajani said:


> My books are all based in the same steampunk world. It's one I don't own. I'd like to create my own world someday, but I've been given so much room in Terah, I'll probably stick with it for a while.



Ah, well I sort of do fan works and my own thing. My story is more science fiction oriented, I like lasers and plasma weapons.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm a fan of fantasy  (modern and high) and sci fi. Apart from that... There's really no consistency in what I write in my free time XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 21, 2019)

Jarren said:


> I'm a fan of fantasy  (modern and high) and sci fi. Apart from that... There's really no consistency in what I write in my free time XD



I've recently got into fantasy, but I'm more of the dark fantasy type of guy with Warhammer like stories. Not all that into Disney like stuff, modern fantasy is basically what some of my characters are. (like, I have demons in cities and whatnot.)


----------



## Jarren (Jun 21, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've recently got into fantasy, but I'm more of the dark fantasy type of guy with Warhammer like stories. Not all that into Disney like stuff, modern fantasy is basically what some of my characters are. (like, I have demons in cities and whatnot.)


Funny story, I grew up playing Warhammer and I've written something set in that world (would have been working on a sequel today but the guy asked for a refund and for me to scrap it, but that's not important). Dark/grey storytelling is something I love. Nobody believes they are evil, and terrible, monstrous things can be done in the name of the greatest good. I love writing and reading stories that explore that.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 21, 2019)

I've never posted any of my writing anywhere, but I like contributing to various worlds I've built and making side stories. My favorite one to write side stories for is a world set in rural Appalachia about granny witches and folk magic. I just write what I know, and one thing I know about is how the south has this HUGE subset of pagans and folk magic believers. Seen a lot of barns and houses with pentagrams on them to ward off evil. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 21, 2019)

I have a lot of witches, but only one or two are grannies. In fact, witches sort of run through the bloodline of my main villain family, yes my story is about a family of villains. I thought it would be cool to have a villain group be an actual family and not be all backstabby.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 21, 2019)

Poetry is totes lit.
I like to make it writ.


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Jun 21, 2019)

"write"
"leisure"


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 21, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> "write"
> "leisure"



Leiwrotesure

There I wrote in my leisure. :V


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 22, 2019)

Sci-fi action/romance.  Not terribly good at it, but then i thought i was a terrible photographer.  So maybe i need to write more.

And underdogs.  Both sides.  I dont believe evil characthers are completely evil and more than good guys are completely infallible.  Hate superman and batman for that reason.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sci-fi action/romance.  Not terribly good at it, but then i thought i was a terrible photographer.  So maybe i need to write more.



Not much into romance, but I love me some science fiction.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 19, 2019)

I write just about anything. But to entertain myself sometimes I'll write fictional journal entries. I think I'd be good at writing journals for games or something


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 19, 2019)

You know stuff like Half Life: Full Life Consequences or Woody Got Wood?

I write crap like that, change the names to those of my friends and send the stories off as "gifts".


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a few stories and setting, but my four main ones are:

River City Magic - A dark urban fantasy setting with Clive Barker overtones involving fairies and which has themes involving surviving abusive situations set in a fictional city called Newkirk. Some of what happens in the stories disturbs my sensibilities and I'm the one writing it. This *is* your trigger warning. Currently being written.
Newkirk Karma - An erotica series loosely set in the same Newkirk as above. Involves a handful of kinks I enjoy. Sold under the pen name Hara Surya on Amazon Kindle.
New Prima - A transhuman-punk setting frequently including Furry characters called Bioroids. Themes explored are similar to Blade Runner. Some are erotica. Sold under Hara Surya and C. Elliot Ritter.
Midgard - A fairly generic "Dungeon Fantasy" setting often involving Halfling erotica. Sold as Hara Surya, but there's some "clean" stories being written.

I also have a couple settings I've retired:
The Scion of Nettles - A setting loosely based on 6th Century Constantinople during the Justinian Dynasty. Follows a young woman sold into indentured slavery to become a courtesan, but is more useful to her owner for her magical ability. Sold under C. Elliot Ritter.
Terrae - A vaguely medieval Furry setting set in the far-off future of New Prima after an apocalyptic event killed off anyone who wasn't an animal-person Bioroid. Sold under C. Elliot Ritter.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Great question
I write boring stuff, as boring as this message


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

I tried my best to write some SCP stories but it’s easier to get a Nobel prize than getting accepted to that site


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 16, 2019)

i’m a playwright! one of my scripts is getting directed by myself spring 2020! i have another in the works that i’d also love to direct at some point


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't know why, but I tend to like to write dark stuff or stuff that is very much set in a grounded reality where things can be very light or very dark or just uncomfortable.


----------



## Breech_Loader (Aug 23, 2019)

I like to write nsfw. But not just 'let's all have sex' - nsfw that approaches serious subjects in a researched way. Like Stockholm Syndrome.


----------

